# Horizontal Wall Paneling



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking for a good website for wall paneling, looking for wide boards to run horizontally in the game room. Gotta a feeling I'll have to make my own.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a thought*

For planks, if you have the capability to resaw your own lumber that would be the cheapest, second choice would be to have portable saw mill make some in 1/2'' or 3/8'' thick. and finally most $$, use wide plank flooring like this: 
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...=wide+plamk+flooring&fr2=sb-top&fr=ytff1-tyc7


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks woodnthings, luckily I have woodmill not too far away,and yeah I've already approached my buddy with a bandsaw about doing the resaw....now it's just a dollar vs time decision as I'm just finishing up the kitche remodel.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CaptZZ said:


> Thanks woodnthings, luckily I have woodmill not too far away,and yeah I've already approached my buddy with a bandsaw about doing the resaw....now it's just a dollar vs time decision as I'm just finishing up the kitche remodel.



A consideration to resawing is that sawing thin boards, or resawing thicker ones to thinner ones, unless you want a rough sawn look, they would have to be thick enough to plane smooth, or to allow for T&G, and from there further dressing depending on how smooth you want it.

Also care has to be taken to keep them flat.












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe a little inspiration?

Did a "register" estate 15 or so years ago......loads of cool stuff at that place.Circa 1780 and was across the way from TJ's Poplar Forest.In the front rm was an original dado that was run horz.(rather than the usual stlye/rail panel)and consisted of a full 27" wide.....rather longish(this varied accd. to section)......1 1/4 thick.....and cut from single log.IOWs,not a glue up.These long,wide "boards" had rails top N bttm. with styles at ends.Sitting on an 8" base with original cap rails it is overthetop cool.We were VERY impressed with the flatness of panels and overall intregrity considering house's history.VG scale with 12' ceiling.

Point is,you can "cheat" the vert utilising chair rail/cap rails as design ques.In a game rm this can be run higher up(work on your scale,adj to achieve a pleasing eye).Then maybe a section of flat wall for sports art......then a trophy shelf above.It'll save some wood possibly.Best of luck,BW


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back, I really haven't started a "serious" workup yet, just getting around to brainstorming. Originally was mulling traditional waisncoat but was channel surfing and saw some horizontal paneling in the back ground of the set on a sitcom. Recording that show now in hopes of getting a better look at paneling, trying to see how it's joined.


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

I put horizontal clear cedar in our sun room. It came in shrink-wrapped packages of 4-1/2" x about 1/4" and random lengths, beveled onthe edges. I ran out before I was done and rather than buy more (it was kind of expensive), I used up some leftover 6" x 1/2" cedar bevel siding. I planed it down to 1/4", ripped it to 4-1/2", and beveled the edges. Can't tell it from the original stuff.


----------

